# New here, high end expert in carpentry



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm an expert in crown molding, stairs frame and trim, roof framing. I wish say hello.
Because I don’t wish spend money at license I do only trim. And I don’t work for another contractors, don’t ask.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, you don't have many friends do you?


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just registered here and already can read tons of licensed experts vs unlicensed. Accurse they will notice my spelling to. I challenge any one licensed expert to post some carpentry picture and I will mach with one mines of same kind of work. 7 hours of education for license give them right to considered itself superior against us with 20 000 of hours of experience. I know will not last at this forum - nothing against.
However true admiration to any one who build this forum and web page. The best one regard features in it that I ever see - rally RESPECT.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

bbsitum said:


> Just registered here and already can read tons of licensed experts vs unlicensed. Accurse they will notice my spelling to. I challenge any one licensed expert to post some carpentry picture and I will mach with one mines of same kind of work. 7 hours of education for license give them right to considered itself superior against us with 20 000 of hours of experience. *I know will not last at this forum* - nothing against.
> However true admiration to any one who build this forum and web page. The best one regard features in it that I ever see - rally RESPECT.


Giving up on us already, huh? :w00t:


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

bbsitum said:


> Just registered here and already can read tons of licensed experts vs unlicensed. Accurse they will notice my spelling to. I challenge any one licensed expert to post some carpentry picture and I will mach with one mines of same kind of work. 7 hours of education for license give them right to considered itself superior against us with 20 000 of hours of experience. I know will not last at this forum - nothing against.
> However true admiration to any one who build this forum and web page. The best one regard features in it that I ever see - rally RESPECT.


Lighten up Francis. I'm sure between this post and your first post, there are plenty here that would like to step up to the plate and challenge your assertions. You are being a little vague about what's chapping you; have you had your expertise called in to question? You mentioned showing pictures. Why don't you start the competition and post up the best you got and let some others follow with theirs?

:boxing:

Edit: Oh yeah, I'm not a carpenter, but I made my own tongue and groove flooring once. I've got picks.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

bbsitum said:


> I'm an expert in crown molding, stairs frame and trim, roof framing. I wish say hello.
> Because I don’t wish spend money at license I do only trim. *And I don’t work for another contractors, don’t ask*.


So why don't you work for other contractors? 

























I couldn't help it. I just had to ask. :w00t:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to CT. I'll take that challenge.

Here's one picture of a clear pine kitchen I built. Built on site, real mortice and tenon joints, note all grains match floor to ceiling, even where door frames are side by side. Rosettes are custom turned to match the cassing profile. All lumber came out of the rough.

If you can match this, I've got more. :thumbup:

Just wondering, if you do know your stuff, and I'm not saying you don't, why would you not go write your exams?

ps. I've got over 80,000 hrs. in.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

katoman said:


> Here's one picture of a clear pine kitchen I built. Built on site, real mortice and tenon joints, note all grains match floor to ceiling, even where door frames are side by side. Rosettes are custom turned to match the cassing profile. All lumber came out of the rough. *I've got over 80,000 hrs. in*.


Man, what an expensive kitchen....


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry but can’t post here need 15 posts, I didn‘t know it. However you can Google me and check at Photobucket.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

google images

right click

save picture as...



congratulations, you now have a glowing portfolio of "your own" work.....


not saying that's what you did, but how would WE know.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

So you custom made all of those doors, kitchen cabinets and stair parts?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

bbsitum said:


> Sorry but can’t post here need 15 posts, I didn‘t know it. However you can Google me and check at Photobucket. Google - bbsitum.


Well stick around, build up your post count. I guarantee you will learn some things here. There are lots of really talented carpenters here.

Cook - ya, I get it. That would be a lot of hours on one kitchen. :laughing:

It actually took me and one other guy 4 weeks to do that one. That's a pic of just one wall. The HO allowed me 3 knots no larger than my small finger nail.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

katoman said:


> It actually took me and one other guy 4 weeks to do that one. That's a pic of just one wall. The HO allowed me 3 knots no larger than my small finger nail.



Nice job Kato:thumbup: I like customers like that, as I can't stand knot myself. Some call them character....I call them knots:laughing:

Stick around bbsitum, there is lots to learn here.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

douchetalk.com...


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

katoman said:


> Well stick around, build up your post count. I guarantee you will learn some things here. There are lots of really talented carpenters here.
> 
> Cook - ya, I get it. That would be a lot of hours on one kitchen. :laughing:
> 
> It actually took me and one other guy 4 weeks to do that one. That's a pic of just one wall. The HO allowed me 3 knots no larger than my small finger nail.


No I don't build kitchens, I'm carpenter. I just install any one what is there and I always include crown and recently that stupid molding at bottom. I didn't project almost nothing be a poor architect. To this gentleman what say that I do copy paste. Of 114 photos only one is that I did like employee (town house roof framing ). Rest all is what I build with my own hands like self employed. And no one was ever to give me any recommendation, only a few helpers usually around. I have to give you 10 000$ if you prove that any one photo is not my handy work.
Addition stair parts are from Menards and Home Depos. I’m not woodworker. But you will agree 2X12 have to be cut to become a stringer 1X10 to become a skirt board or exposed skirt board. Treads, risers, balusters and handrails too. And there is 6 pages of pictures, press numbers at bottom and press picture to expand. 
If you guys think it is easy part build stairs or install kitchen you are wrong.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

bbsitum said:


> No I don't build kitchens, I'm carpenter. I just install any one what is there and I always include crown and recently that stupid molding at bottom. I didn't project almost nothing be a poor architect. To this gentleman what say that I do copy paste. Of 114 photos only one is that I did like employee (town house roof framing ). Rest all is what I build with my own hands lie self employed. And no one was ever to give me any recommendation, only a few helpers usually around. I have to give you 10 000$ if you prove that any one photo is not my handy work.


Okay this has got to be someone messing around lol! 
Katoman HES A CARPENTER he dont build kitchens what are you thinking. Just crown and recently base:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

RemodelGA said:


> So why don't you work for other contractors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he dosn't play well with others:whistling

WoW you droped in here like a pitbull with a bad case of fleas:laughing: I think after a good dipping you'll find this can be a good place:blink: Oh and with no disrespect you wright like my wife and she's asian:shutup: R U??


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Maybe he dosn't play well with others:whistling
> 
> WoW you droped in here like a pitbull with a bad case of fleas:laughing: I think after a good dipping you'll find this can be a good place:blink: Oh and with no disrespect you wright like my wife and she's asian:shutup: R U??


:chinese:


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

CookeCarpentry said:


> So you custom made all of those doors, kitchen cabinets and stair parts?


My opinion is that don’t make sense to go in custom kitchens at time of robots that manufacture kitchen. But it is true that some customers still alwais like custom kitchens. It would take me forever and I’m not close to be a journeyman in cabinet making. However I know install European hinges. Stairs custom woodwork no one do today.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

bbsitum said:


> My opinion is that don’t make sense to go in custom kitchens at time of robots that manufacture kitchen. But it is true that some customers still alwais like custom kitchens. It would take me forever and I’m not close to be a journeyman in cabinet making. However I know install European hinges. Stairs custom woodwork no one do today.


I disagree, but whatever.

Apparently I have been too harsh on new guys lately, so I will not say anymore. :shutup:


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I surely hope you do not talk like you write. Because if you ever came into my house, as a consumer I'd question your ability to perform as you claim and needless to say would never hire you. People hate conceded high school drop outs. People also perceive a lack of education as lacking of service skills as well as social skills. Many of us know we are good but don't go around bragging about it.
> 
> Calm down what you are presenting to others. We don't know you well enough to kid around this way. You are going to take a few slaps over your post.
> 
> Good luck to you !!


To represent my education. I’m an immigrant and my spelling is not so good. But I’m an educated mathematician and hold AA degree in mathematics from MCTC (not that I didn‘t know math before I come here). To add finish all classes from College algebra to Multivariable calculus and Vector analysis with grad A. That to say I know calculate drop of hip and rafters and ridges, same for cathedral ceiling, calculate thread and rise of stairs, calculate radius for any arches, I know set mark for tangent of gooseneck - and did that all like employee of half one those nationally recognized companies - like Choice wood, Lecy homes, Yerigan constr. Recognized for quality of work not for size of company.
I think you all guys are OK decent persons, so I didn’t find offended.
I know it is not decent call at my education, but you call for it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Since we are measuring peckers.....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Warren said:


> I saw it. Was that like 2 jobs or what? Looked like pretty good work, but I nothing to make me wanna change professions or anything.


Pres numbers at bottom there are 6 pages 114 pictures, not only 20.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

bbsitum said:


> Pres numbers at bottom there are 6 pages 114 pictures, not only 20.


Yea, I was able to figure that out. A lot of the pics are from the same jobs. I only upload pics there that I intend to keep. To each his own I guess.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Nothing like self-proclamation... huh?:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> Hey, BB, we don't need a license in NY to be a contractor.:thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome.


:shifty:What dose BB mean:shifty:



Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I surely hope you do not talk like you write. Because if you ever came into my house, as a consumer I'd question your ability to perform as you claim and needless to say would never hire you. People hate conceded high school drop outs. People also perceive a lack of education as lacking of service skills as well as social skills. Many of us know we are good but don't go around bragging about it.
> 
> Calm down what you are presenting to others. We don't know you well enough to kid around this way. You are going to take a few slaps over your post.
> 
> Good luck to you !!


Hi Jimmy,, Over here in Hawaii we have so many Asians this pigon is common and everyone accepts it. They are called ESL people (English second language). And so they speek all chopped ladat:blink: In fact the local people speek an even worse pigon, sounds like heck,,,eventhough they were tought english in school? Maybe of he dose an intro and says he's from loas or vietnam he would get a bit room to be choppy ladat:laughing::laughing::clap:


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Warren said:


> Yea, I was able to figure that out. A lot of the pics are from the same jobs. I only upload pics there that I intend to keep. To each his own I guess.


I just check. It is from 38 different projects. 
I agree that it just say I do a lot of small projects, but how you come with a few?


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

*No pain, no pain*

I am epic win.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vHT6b7u1_Y


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I keep all my pics on the computer, but I only upload pics on photobucket that I intend to post. I would never send anybody there to look, not that I am embarassed, just that they are all jumbled up.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

bbsitum said:


> To represent my education. I’m an immigrant and my spelling is not so good. But I’m an educated mathematician and hold AA degree in mathematics from MCTC (not that I didn‘t know math before I come here). To add finish all classes from College algebra to Multivariable calculus and Vector analysis with grad A. That to say I know calculate drop of hip and rafters and ridges, same for cathedral ceiling, calculate thread and rise of stairs, calculate radius for any arches, I know set mark for tangent of gooseneck - and did that all like employee of half one those nationally recognized companies - like Choice wood, Lecy homes, Yerigan constr. Recognized for quality of work not for size of company.
> I think you all guys are OK decent persons, so I didn’t find offended.
> I know it is not decent call at my education, but you call for it.


Ok so forgive me. We Americans realize other countries put education first, unlike us. So Latin America is it? Where exactly? All that math crap don't impress me anyway. Especially that Algebra garbage which has no useful anything in life except for an algebra teacher with no morals.

Whatever the case, I found more about you then I cared to learn but I wish to comment on your work. I mostly closely looked at your kitchens since that is my calling in life. I was wondering if you built those boxes or bought them from a major manufacturer. For the most part I can say good job though I seen several serious design flaws. 

If you did the finishing I give an extra thumbs up. Appears to be nice tight miter joints. 

So.................welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bbsitum said:


> To represent my education. I’m an immigrant and my spelling is not so good. But I’m an educated mathematician and hold AA degree in mathematics from MCTC (not that I didn‘t know math before I come here). To add finish all classes from College algebra to Multivariable calculus and Vector analysis with grad A. That to say I know calculate drop of hip and rafters and ridges, same for cathedral ceiling, calculate thread and rise of stairs, calculate radius for any arches, I know set mark for tangent of gooseneck - and did that all like employee of half one those nationally recognized companies - like Choice wood, Lecy homes, Yerigan constr. Recognized for quality of work not for size of company.
> I think you all guys are OK decent persons, so I didn’t find offended.
> I know it is not decent call at my education, but you call for it.


 DWB types so slow that this post poped up in the interm:laughing: and yes because he can not do the perfect english dosn't make a dumba in fact these Asians are very very smart in a school kinda way! 
So by the way BB where you from? Jao ,,,, Janei


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

...can some one send me some more...







B,


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Ok so forgive me. We Americans realize other countries put education first, unlike us. So Latin America is it? Where exactly? All that math crap don't impress me anyway. Especially that Algebra garbage which has no useful anything in life except for an algebra teacher with no morals.
> 
> Whatever the case, I found more about you then I cared to learn but I wish to comment on your work. I mostly closely looked at your kitchens since that is my calling in life. I was wondering if you built those boxes or bought them from a major manufacturer. For the most part I can say good job though I seen several serious design flaws.
> 
> ...


No I don’t build kitchens, neither I know cabinet making. I just install it and all molding around it. Sometime frame at bottom of it. If kitchen have to go up to ceiling I build top box and crown to ceiling. I don’t design kitchens nor I know lot abut it. I guess that U kitchen have a lot design flaws, imagine how was to me to install.
All kitchens are from Menards or Home depot except first one with ornamental crown moulding that come from China and last one (antic white) that is custom one that someone else build.
All boxes come prefinished, but crown and another moldings are finished by someone else. Usually one investor that I work a lot for.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> . So Latin America is it? Where exactly?
> So.................welcome to the forum.


 Did you snoop in his biz?? And I thought he was asian:whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> ...can some one send me some more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO :furious: It's your job to supply the popcorn. I've been waiting.


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did you snoop in his biz?? And I thought he was asian:whistling


I’m from Bosnia but Croat from Bosnia, so would more precise say that I’m from Croatia. Those because healthy 50% of Bosnians that worked with me don’t know read tape.
If you want I’m not extremely impress with Asians work in carpentry that I saw. Flooring what Chinese did in one case I like.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dobar dan. Dobrodošli na forum. To je grubi hrpa radnika ovdje. Pokušajte da ne se uvrijediti. Njihove namjere su dobre, i oni su ljudi dobar karakter i mudrost. No, oni uživaju u nježno dosadan ljudima koji kažu da znaju sve. Pokušajte uzeti u obzir da je inicijacija.

Imati dobar dan.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

No offense BB 
But you talk a big game about your portfollio and all the pictures I saw were very basic. The way you talked about it I thought I was going to see some radious stair cases or double tiered crown with grape leafes and mirrior images. Barrel cielings and fancy mantels. Lets see some built in book cases any one of my apprentices can build the pictures I just saw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bbsitum said:


> I’m from Bosnia but Croat from Bosnia, so would more precise say that I’m from Croatia. Those because healthy 50% of Bosnians that worked with me don’t know read tape.
> If you want I’m not extremely impress with Asians work in carpentry that I saw. Flooring what Chinese did in one case I like.


Ohhhhh I see, well most of asia being 3rd world i see your point, but in Japan is the worlds oldest wooden building!:thumbsup: And I have seen big building put together with no nails or fastners at all, all M&T ect. joints. And the Japanese attation to detail is know world wide! And for your pitbull with fleas thing I know you can't help that, It's breed into you:laughing: Over here tourist come from all over the world and to be honest folk from that part if europe,,,,,,well I'll just the fleas must be bad all over there:laughing::laughing:


So who'''s got the popcorn??


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

A little disclaimer first. I did not do the finish work in these pics. I did however frame the house. Framing is my art.


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Leo G said:


> OK How bout this.


I answer with this

I didn't build just install. My hands and cabinet no more then 3K.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If ever a house needed a wooden gutter, it is that one. I like a lot of the details on it. I am not so thrilled with what I perceive as a lack of proper ventilation.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm, where'd I put those pics?:blink:

Ah, nevermind, I'd probably just get a mud hole stomped in my azz.:sad:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

B, ahhh 3K...


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Warren said:


> I think my finish guys dusted you on the steps. Your first pic is of some old work. How much of it did you reconstruct?


Steps??? Doy you think enclosed threads???

One more fancu stuff


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

katoman said:


> That would put you into your late '70s. Or have you been working overtime again? :blink:


Is that Canadian math? :shutup:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I live in a town with several 1000 Bosnians. Glad they came as the town is much better for them coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You don't get out much, do you? The pics you posted are middle of the road at best. Your reception here would have probably been a little nicer without the whole, "I am an expert" introduction.


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Hmmm, where'd I put those pics?:blink:
> 
> Ah, nevermind, I'd probably just get a mud hole stomped in my azz.:sad:


You are offered too. 10 000$ in cash if you prove that any photo is not for my self-employed work. Except one of roof framing and one of dormer framing that I did like employee. So 10K is waiting for you.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah, what the heck... I framed *and* sided these


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Framer53 said:


> I live in a town with several 1000 Bosnians. Glad they came as the town is much better for them coming!:thumbsup:


I can’t belie some town get better because Bosnians show up.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ib snob, on the back yack.....and flont the frigle in the pastickle...... 






B,


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gave this turd a face lift...Did all framing, roofing, siding, trim, replacement windows, cabinet installs and wood ceilings with a helper.


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Ah, what the heck... I framed *and* sided these


I can frame that all what you post. I did hunderds of arches like employee. I frame this roof like employee - iregurall hips and cathedral ceiling

Like an selfemployed


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

bbsitum said:


> I can’t belie some town get better because Bosnians show up.


O Boy, here we go. Don't go the prejudice road buddy. I have no patience with that.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

bbsitum said:


> I can’t belie some town get better because Bosnians show up.


Trust me, it helped.

We had over 1000 vacant homes with the problems like fire and theft. The influx in the 90's brought us people who weren't afraid to work. Picked up several neighborhoods with their projects.

I am not saying we didn't have a few problems, we did, but they seem to have passed....


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Who the hell is this guy? I still haven't seen anything I'am impressed with. Were is he located? 

Dude your just ignorant :furious: how do you just show up and insult such a group of talented craftsman? Fell any better yet? Why don't you go better craft your skills and then come back?

"The most common way people give up their power is by thinking they don't have any." -- Alice Walker


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

bbsitum said:


> OK yous aprentice can do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes a third or fourth year absolutely. Im not knocking it buts its very basic I would of been more impressed with some queen ann returns. Basicly your stating youve mastered basic trim. 
Those stair cases are borring, lets see some floating treads or something. This is all builders grade borring stuff . Yawn


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, since were showing off, I will bring my big gun. I will post the finish pics too, but most people like the framed ones better.


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Warren said:


> You don't get out much, do you? The pics you posted are middle of the road at best. Your reception here would have probably been a little nicer without the whole, "I am an expert" introduction.


This “licensed expert” that would ban unlicensed carpenters set me up.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i need a drink after reading through all of this anyone going to join me :drink:


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

Bbsitum,
I looked at your pics. I aint impressed.
Warren, 
I AM impressed


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> Well, since were showing off, I will bring my big gun. I will post the finish pics too, but most people like the framed ones better.


Warren wins again. Again :furious:


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Aggie67 said:


> Moguće je da neki od njih rade u uredu. Radim u uredu. Ali oni svi počeli svoju karijeru u tom području, i oni imaju puno znanja.
> 
> Jedan drugi predmet: Ja sam zaposlenik iz Hrvatska. Od obale, jedan od otoka. On mi je dao bocu Raki prošle godine. Imam susjeda iz Slovačke, a on mi daje domaće slivovitz. Raki i slivovitz okus potpuno isti. Je li to zajedničko piće u Europi i na Balkanu?


I have the same calculator you do, the TI-89 Titanium


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

here we go

im with the others, your work is nothing special. thinking your a low end mid range guy with the ego of sheldon cooper from big bang theory


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Some Azek...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Are those some new pics Riz? I don't think I have seen some of those. 

You are the Azek king without a doubt!!:notworthy


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

heres a few more


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

detroit687 said:


> Yes a third or fourth year absolutely. Im not knocking it buts its very basic I would of been more impressed with some queen ann returns. Basicly your stating youve mastered basic trim.
> Those stair cases are borring, lets see some floating treads or something. This is all builders grade borring stuff . Yawn


So turn crown moulding in wertical fild is for you basic?
Or this stairs?


You proof me what I didn’t build. Circular handrails? Nobody didn’t ask me so far but I know play with tangents at arches. What else is missing? Irregular hips there, buy windows there, wind stairs there, ornamental crown there, what is missing?
I have more expensive stuff to show just I can’t because I did like employee.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

That stair will not pass code here. Can't 45 degree to the point like that.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of the few actual framing pics I have, but I framed them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lets see what else i can dig up

so far ive shown some of my custom interior trim, azec deck work, harti plank jobs, stairs, wood siding, 

just found out from the siding wholesaler a few weeks back, our company uses more azec and composite decking than any other account.. hmmmm


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

once again from the department of Redundency Department...Douchetalk.com


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Warren said:


> Well, since were showing off, I will bring my big gun. I will post the finish pics too, but most people like the framed ones better.


It is cool stuff, but I did a lot of it for Choice wood company. Acctualy it was my main job there.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

bbsitum said:


> It is cool stuff, but I did a lot of it for Choice wood company. Acctualy it was my main job there.


Your main job was building all of the domes?


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Warren said:


> That stair will not pass code here. Can't 45 degree to the point like that.


 It is historic district in St Paul, you can see how old are studs. No way to have 6" inside at wind.


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Some of the few actual framing pics I have, but I framed them.


 Now I can hear you. Impressive.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

A few of my favorite homes that I framed...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Seems like forever that I've been trying to finish this thing. :whistling:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

bbsitum said:


> If this is easy to build I give up. But I was 5 carpenter try to build this porch.


Does anyone own sandpaper?

I hope they didn't pay the painter very much.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

bbsitum said:


> I answer with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I designed, built, finished and installed that kitchen.

Try again.:laughing:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Warren said:


> All right!!
> 
> We finally got somebody who is an expert. Now all of us hacks can learn how to do some quality work.



I don't know they just said they are a expert. Not a Master Craftsman/Carpenter. I now have high doubts of his expertise.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I call shenanigans on the OP.

No way are all those pix yours. You really expect us to believe you own a Sony DSC-H55, a Kodak Easyshare V805, Canon PowerShot A7201S, Olympus X400, Sony DSC-W150, and a Canon PowerShot 80? :whistling


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I call shenanigans on the OP.
> 
> No way are all those pix yours. You really expect us to believe you own a Sony DSC-H55, a Kodak Easyshare V805, Canon PowerShot A7201S, Olympus X400, Sony DSC-W150, and a Canon PowerShot 80? :whistling


Busted:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm no expert, however....................


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

480sparky said:


> I call shenanigans on the OP.
> 
> No way are all those pix yours. You really expect us to believe you own a Sony DSC-H55, a Kodak Easyshare V805, Canon PowerShot A7201S, Olympus X400, Sony DSC-W150, and a Canon PowerShot 80? :whistling


He is an EXPERT!!!:blink::laughing:


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Does anyone own sandpaper?
> 
> I hope they didn't pay the painter very much.


Owner paint alone.
And I talk about quality of my work not about what is build from. Every one small piece of crown is coped from example. So guy above claim his wife can cope so good like me. Not so sure. But sure that only a few guys was up to me when I was employee in coping and crown. 
Most of photos what I take are before painting, no paddy or silicone in joints.
Sorry guys must go.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Before you go, no putty or caulk here either, 5 piece, not counting the bottom wrap under the beams...


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

bbsitum said:


> Owner paint alone.
> And I talk about quality of my work not about what is build from. Every one small piece of crown is coped from example. So guy above claim his wife can cope so good like me. Not so sure. But sure that only a few guys was up to me when I was employee in coping and crown.
> Most of photos what I take are before painting, no paddy or silicone in joints.
> Sorry guys must go.


Well.....I'm proud of her and like others have said it's pretty basic....Me on the other hand..I don't cope, Can't figure it out...And she'll never let me forget it either.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

when are you gonna show him all the nail guns rizz?

he probably only has 1 or 2


or the gold tooth, he probably doesn't have a gold tooth

:laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

bbsitum said:


> Owner paint alone.
> And I talk about quality of my work not about what is build from. Every one small piece of crown is coped from example. So guy above claim his wife can cope so good like me. Not so sure. But sure that only a few guys was up to me when I was employee in coping and crown.
> Most of photos what I take are before painting, no paddy or
> 
> ...


You use silicone in your paint grade joints?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> when are you gonna show him all the nail guns rizz?
> 
> he probably only has 1 or 2
> 
> ...


Well since you mentioned it.:whistling

Pimpin' ain't easy
but it sure is fun
suckers run when they see
the real guns:w00t:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I call shenanigans on the OP.
> 
> No way are all those pix yours. You really expect us to believe you own a Sony DSC-H55, a Kodak Easyshare V805, Canon PowerShot A7201S, Olympus X400, Sony DSC-W150, and a Canon PowerShot 80? :whistling


 
Wow you are $10,000 richer, what are you going to do with the money?? :laughing:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

bbsitum said:


> Lap siding and windows are preexisting. I build boxes above windows, basically everything above windows. Customer did alone that star shapes but I did first one. Again it is all from customer head and his book Victorian architecture.
> This is full house front


Holy shid do I love this house. I bet our forum member Rose would agree. To me this is an architectural masterpiece. I don't like the dark maroon on the porch front railing but oh this is just what I love.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I made it through page 2 then skipped to #8..... did I miss anything?

This has got to be a joke. Right?

Gotta love the internet.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Ah, what the heck... I framed *and* sided these


Are these in Cape May? As you may know I grew up near you so my curiosity got me. Maybe Wildwood?


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I made it through page 2 then skipped to #8....
> 
> 
> > . did I miss anything?
> ...


385 pic's


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

480sparky said:


> I call shenanigans on the OP.
> 
> No way are all those pix yours. You really expect us to believe you own a Sony DSC-H55, a Kodak Easyshare V805, Canon PowerShot A7201S, Olympus X400, Sony DSC-W150, and a Canon PowerShot 80? :whistling


I was thinking about checking that.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

owned


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Snobnd said:


> Wow you are $10,000 richer, what are you going to do with the money?? :laughing:



Buy a Nikon D3s.


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

kevjob said:


> He is an EXPERT!!!:blink::laughing:


Hes the guy who did the crown in JCs post in the finsh carps forum


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Buy a Nikon D3s.


You might even forgive Leo's $2 debt.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Are these in Cape May? As you may know I grew up near you so my curiosity got me. Maybe Wildwood?


Actually, they are both beachfront in Ocean City, but you were close.:laughing:

90% of the homes I framed were in OC, although Stone Harbor, Avalon, Sea Isle City, Longport, Sea View Harbor, Margate and Ventnor are on the list.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

But I mean how could you guys be so tough on a guy that can put together a nice railing built custom from Demo Heepot parts.



bbsitum said:


>


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

I was going to hold my tongue with the last post but I can't
Compared to alot of the people on this forum, I would classify you as more of an assembler, not a carpenter.
Sorry if thats harsh but spouting off in your first post how you are an expert just erked me.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Actually, they are both beachfront in Ocean City, but you were close.:laughing:
> 
> 90% of the homes I framed were in OC, although Stone Harbor, Avalon, Sea Isle City, Longport, Sea View Harbor, Margate and Ventnor are on the list.


Ahh ok. I used to hang out at a large marina in Somers Point. Can't remember the name but I think it was a state owned marina. Absolutely beautiful area.....for NJ. Oops I promised I would not crack any Joisey jokes. Ah well I miss many things bout it. 

Nice work loneframer.
Love the Joisey shore.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Ahh ok. I used to hang out at a large marina in Somers Point. Can't remember the name but I think it was a state owned marina. Absolutely beautiful area.....for NJ. Oops I promised I would not crack any Joisey jokes. Ah well I miss many things bout it.
> 
> Nice work loneframer.
> Love the Joisey shore.


Not sure, but Harbour Cove is a nice spot. http://www.harbourcovemarina.com/

Ever been to the Anchorage Inn?


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Not sure, but Harbour Cove is a nice spot. http://www.harbourcovemarina.com/
> 
> Ever been to the Anchorage Inn?


That looks like the place but not the name. Maybe the name changed since 15 or whatever years ago. Oh well. Good work my friend.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh god my head is F'n spinning.:furious: This should of been the fastest member to ever be banned from this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!! instead i had to read 9 pages of crap from some Dk.

Moderators are too leniant i would of banned him after his first post:laughing:




Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ohhhhh And for your pitbull with fleas thing I know you can't help that, It's breed into you:laughing:





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> And whats with all the pitbull comments?:w00t: how dare you guys put those dogs on his level. they deserve better
> 
> 
> oh yeah heres your


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> You might even forgive Leo's $2 debt.



He's up to $2.06 with the finance and interest charges. :laughing:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow.:thumbsup::notworthy

I'm just a simple framer.:ninja:

Y'all rock!!! The skill represented here is awesome.:thumbup:

I'm just going to say it.........
I think our Kosovo/Bosnian friend is by definition.........an unlicensed HACK.
...or someone bored and wanting to liven up the place.




"Winners NEVER cheat & Cheaters NEVER win."


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

dibs16 said:


> Good entertainment & all but seriously why can't i find a "queen ann return" on google?:furious:


Cool that we got to see some really awesome work in this thread. Its like here are bb pics and then here are the pics that you should aspire to do. 
Very humbling pics but it didnt seem to humble bb at all 

Lone framer has a awesome pic of that front porch with the doors with the circle, there are queen ann returns on that. Its just were the fascia dances around to the front of the gable and has a many hip on it. Ive allways called them queen ann returns. I could be wrong it happens


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I only have one camera and still don't know how to use it. This guy has several camera's and appears to be and expert photo journalist. Granted the journalism part lacks, but I salute the guy for his piccy prowess. :notworthy


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Im not gonna mention names because ill forget someone but i would pay money to work with some of you framers for a month. when it comes to roof framing anything passed a reversed gable and im out.

Some real impressive stuff. Thanks for sharing:drink:


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

Well this thread cracked me up. Especially the individual price tags on the spindles. Nothing wrong with that sort of work, there is a very big need for it. But calling that "expert" quality is a bit much.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

detroit687 said:


> Cool that we got to see some really awesome work in this thread. Its like here are bb pics and then here are the pics that you should aspire to do.
> Very humbling pics but it didnt seem to humble bb at all
> 
> Lone framer has a awesome pic of that front porch with the doors with the circle, there are queen ann returns on that. Its just were the fascia dances around to the front of the gable and has a many hip on it. Ive allways called them queen ann returns. I could be wrong it happens


Not saying you're right or wrong, but that architect refers to them as "Greek Returns.":thumbsup:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Can I have my 15 minutes back??

Seriously, I think you guys may have scared bb away (thank-you!)

To all the real experts that posted pics...
Awesome!!


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

detroit687 said:


> Cool that we got to see some really awesome work in this thread. Its like here are bb pics and then here are the pics that you should aspire to do.
> Very humbling pics but it didnt seem to humble bb at all
> 
> Lone framer has a awesome pic of that front porch with the doors with the circle, there are queen ann returns on that. Its just were the fascia dances around to the front of the gable and has a many hip on it. Ive allways called them queen ann returns. I could be wrong it happens


The work posted here is incredible. That's why I come here, to talk to and read about what the best craftsman across the world have to say. 

I just had never heard of the term but I have been thinking of some return ideas for an upcoming job, so I just wanted to know what exactly a queen anne return was, and had no luck finding it. Thanks though, I'm gonna search for some more pics to show some clients:thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I stopped reading after he asked everyone to post their best photo's. I'm willing to wager he uses all of those photo's as his own work.:shifty:


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Queen Anne returns? Wtf?! That's funny, NEVER heard them called that. Return roofs, pent roofs, pigeon roofs but not Queen Annes. I just call them gable returns, and everyone knows what I mean when I say it.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

returns...


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Not saying you're right or wrong, but that architect refers to them as "Greek Returns.":thumbsup:


I know them as Greek Gothic returns. At least that's what I always called them..


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

In all fairness I think BB is a decent carpenter. Maybe not top of the food chain, but he does have skills.

When someone says "expert carpenter" that's a whole mouthfull to try and back up. We here on CT get to see some real high end stuff. Consequently I believe our standards are fairly high. 

That's a good thing for sure, I just think we were a little hard on him.

BB come back, BB come back. Who's got music to go with that?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here you go Katoman:thumbup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Too funny. We're so bad. :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn, what i miss a chick flick :blink:

I've never seen one so greeted into the forumn :laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Here you go Katoman:thumbup:


Do you have that in the "Queen Anne" version? :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

katoman said:


> Too funny. We're so bad. :laughing:


I think he elected to get his ritual hazing here over with all in one night. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

480sparky said:


> He's up to $2.06 with the finance and interest charges. :laughing:


Never gonna get paid. :shutup:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I stopped reading after he asked everyone to post their best photo's. I'm willing to wager he uses all of those photo's as his own work.:shifty:


LMAO!! Dudes gonna have the best portfolio in town!!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Never gonna get paid. :shutup:



I know where you live. Now, I just gotta make a phone call to Vinny and Bruno.










Dey just looove Vise Grips and blow torches.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

superseal said:


> Damn, what i miss a chick flick :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are witnessing an enigma here. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Kevin M. said:


> Do you have that in the "Queen Anne" version? :laughing:


you asked for it, you got it


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

480sparky said:


> I know where you live. Now, I just gotta make a phone call to Vinny and Bruno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vinny and Bruno better be scared. I know lots of guys with excavation equipment and a tub grinder.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Vinny and Bruno better be scared. I know lots of guys with excavation equipment and a tub grinder.


Vinny and Bruno are will armed.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Where do you guys find those smilys? You're killin' me. :laughing:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

8 hrs, over 2000 views...site record?

This blew the drywall talk from last night away.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Theres also 45 people active on this thread...amazing.

It took a terrible typer/speller to get everyone all excited.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Like a train wreck, you know you shouldn't look but you just can't help it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

katoman said:


> Where do you guys find those smilys? You're killin' me. :laughing:


 



http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/emoticon-thread-94323/




B,:shifty:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya, I've been here from the start. I don't know, it just hit a nerve I guess. 

I gotta watch what I say from now on. My ego (what little I have) I fear would not survive such a berating.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

loneframer said:


> you asked for it, you got it


Ooh La La,

I just dropped the OP like a bad habit. "Baby Come Back" 

She must be talking to Lone. If she was talking to me, "Go away you Moron."

:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Just goes to show you how slow things have been around here. We need something to liven things up around here, quick!


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont like your attitude as much as I dont like your carpentry pics or your piss poor English. You come here like some big shot. You better bring something better to the table pal. 

here is some crown molding. Dont get too dizzy oleg.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

katoman said:


> Where do you guys find those smilys? You're killin' me. :laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Note to self:

Never call yourself an 'expert'.

:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Kevin M. said:


> Ooh La La,
> 
> I just dropped the OP like a bad habit. "Baby Come Back"
> 
> ...


Yeah, she's still searching for me though:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Yeah, she's still searching for me though:whistling:laughing:


She drives me crazy. When she said, "You can blame it all on me," OK, works for me. :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

we call them duchies here


fftopic:

*to get back on topic*

some real good workmanship here


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Never call yourself an 'expert'.
> 
> :laughing:


Or even worse a "high end expert". Suicide.


----------



## blast4cash (Jan 27, 2010)

An x is an unknown quantity and spurt is just a drip under pressure


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

shanekw1 said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Never call yourself an 'expert'.
> 
> :laughing:



I am a high end expert :whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Holy crap, how can there be a hot conversation about carpentry expertise and no one calls me to let me in on it? 

I built a paper towel holder in shop class once. Turned out pretty good. Mom loved it. She said she was proud of me.:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yer suppose to be here 24/7 Gus.

Was it a high end paper towel holder?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I am a high end expert :whistling


Thats because a horses azz is about 5 ft off the ground.:laughing:

I luv ya anyway Leo:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> Thats because a horses azz is about 5 ft off the ground.:laughing:
> 
> I luv ya anyway Leo:thumbsup:


Still......:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I see Lone has broke out all the old favorites. I suppose i should thank yu for that Pimp framer picture huh Leo?:no::laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> we call them duchies here


Well then... Pass the Dutchie.:w00t:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

sancho said:


> Hes the guy who did the crown in JCs post in the finsh carps forum


:laughing: http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/kitchen-improvements-97032/:blink::blink:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I cant believe some little pecker head got so many people so worked up! Some of you guys do fantastic work! As for the OP, you do good work as well just nothing special.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a feeling these runaway threads may get to be commonplace around here.:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i second that thought, what is it like 5 hours old now....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow I gota say the staircase impressed the hell outa me, You gota give it to babysit for letting the customer know the price of each of those spindles.

Most of us just do boring - run of the mill -average - plane old trim with no style :whistling











.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I think you just blew the OP out of the water. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

For you to say that about my work kato...i am humbled :notworthy


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

very very nice
:thumbsup:


(not fishing)

:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to CT, i checked out your pics and although it is nice clean looking work. Your work doesn't match your attitude. So let's all calm down and enjoy the knowledge and pics that are passed around. Sound good?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I checked the pix too. They're not his. :no:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I disagree, but whatever.
> 
> Apparently I have been too harsh on new guys lately, so I will not say anymore. :shutup:


The one time I behave myself.....

I was out making my final sell on an addition, and come back to find this gem that I missed out on...


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, 12 pages of reading. I'm worn out now. 

Great workmanship guys.

Bill


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bbsitum said:


> I can’t belie some town get better because Bosnians show up.


 :blink:No, I can't belie it either:laughing:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an aversion to tradesmen that introduce them self as High End whatever. They always seem like the losers that have no work.

I am a carpenter whore. Ill build anything :whistlingIf ya got da green


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only thing I have mastered is baiting.


:shifty:hummm:shifty:



bbsitum said:


> . Every one small piece of crown is coped from example..


Coping humm coping:clap:


bbsitum said:


> . So guy above claim his wife can cope so good like me.


 I bet she can teach you a cope trick or two



Kevin M. said:


> You use silicone in your paint grade joints?


:no:


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

It probably is high end if your in Mexico, all I saw was all in a day's work for me. The fretwork was nice, but I suspect you only put it up, and didn't cut the stuff yourself.








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ufv-kzYpfaY/SkGKEgnBKKI/AAAAAAAAAAU/XHoIa6qbLjo/s1600-h/2008_0622reynoldss0072.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ufv-kzYpfaY/SiKbWmR_8WI/AAAAAAAAAAM/mTzTo61X0Ik/s1600-h/DSCF4968.jpg


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm missing SWAMP PEOPLE for this. 

& this is my only post!:clap::clap:


----------



## TJBClassicConst (Mar 11, 2011)

Warren said:


> A little disclaimer first. I did not do the finish work in these pics. I did however frame the house. Framing is my art.


Beautiful Warren!!! Very impresssive, that's one of the reasons why I joined this group. I'm leaving this thread, as a newbee, because I need help and advice, not some ignorant a$$hole who knows it all!!! 

I couldn't get through page 3 of the thread, not to mention I can't understand half of the dialogue!!!

Again, I look forward to learning from all you pros!!!!

Tom


----------



## user76310 (Apr 21, 2011)

Holly crap there is 3500 visits. Nothing against you guys but if you crush my Photobucket limit I will have to delete this thread. Because Photobucket is connected to Craigslist I guess you will cost me some money. How many members this forum have? Like 150 millions? What hell is this?
Yes to add. You declare my high end work average. Exactly reason why I’m self employed. So we can go toe to toe. Investors line a couple us often at start of job, I know who see beck to whom. What you do? Torn baluster in shop and then come mite every corner of crown at job site? I cope everything even 1” long.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I too loved all the sweet work done by this group of talented and humble carpenters:thumbsup: I have learned so much here and hope to someday to be in this league:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> You can choose to display 50 posts per page, so there will be only half as many pages, making it easier to read. No, no, you don't need to thank me. :smartass:


How do you do that?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Go to your Control Panel (CP) and then to Settings and Options and then to Edit options. Scroll down to Thread Display Options and to Number of Posts per page and choose 50 in the pull down window.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

user76310 said:


> I'm an expert in crown molding, stairs frame and trim, roof framing. I wish say hello.
> Because I don&#146;t wish spend money at license I do only trim. And I don&#146;t work for another contractors, don&#146;t ask.





user76310 said:


> No I don't build kitchens, I'm carpenter. I just install any one what is there and I always include crown and recently that stupid molding at bottom. I didn't project almost nothing be a poor architect. To this gentleman what say that I do copy paste. Of 114 photos only one is that I did like employee (town house roof framing ). Rest all is what I build with my own hands like self employed. And no one was ever to give me any recommendation, only a few helpers usually around. I have to give you 10 000$ if you prove that any one photo is not my handy work.
> Addition stair parts are from Menards and Home Depos. I’m not woodworker. But you will agree 2X12 have to be cut to become a stringer 1X10 to become a skirt board or exposed skirt board. Treads, risers, balusters and handrails too. And there is 6 pages of pictures, press numbers at bottom and press picture to expand.
> If you guys think it is easy part build stairs or install kitchen you are wrong.


What is this thread?
Expect me to read through 20 pages?
2 pages. First and last. 
I won't comment on spelling, they spell mortise with a "c" in Canada. :whistling

I guess you just wanted to grab some attention. "Expert". But, don't do this or that. :whistling

I'm no expert, but can you make this?
Stair expert. :laughing:
Installer...


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Go to your Control Panel (CP) and then to Settings and Options and then to Edit options. Scroll down to Thread Display Options and to Number of Posts per page and choose 50 in the pull down window.


That's much better! Although Lone's place still has 38 pages :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Makes for slower loading if there are a lot of pics.


----------



## Graham J (Nov 7, 2008)

*With a little practice.....*

some of you guys might make something decent yet!!!

JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I do some simple custom building up here in Northern BC as an employee of a local contractor. We really try to do a nice job, but I don't think we can touch a good portion of what was posted here.

I would pay to work with most of you Professional Carpenters for a few months. I have a ticket in Carpentry, and I can do a good job, but nothing like what is pictured here by Lone, Warren, Leo, and a number of others.

Thanks for giving us young guys the inspiration to push harder, reach higher, make joints tighter, and work faster and more efficiently. I know for sure that I owe many of you all a lot. 

Sincere thanks:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy

To the OP, stick around. But don't think you can bounce onto a forum calling yourself an expert or even professional "high end" carpenter until you have seen what the real carpenters on this site (I am not including myself in that) can do. You make some pretty big statements, compared to what you are up against.


Thanks for all the help, 
Graham 
PS, someday I hope to grow up to be a real carpenter like these guys!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

did he ever post again?


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> did he ever post again?


Nah, I think they pretty much ran him off.

Maybe where he comes from he is an expert in high end carpentry. His crown joints did look pretty tight.


----------

